# Hello from a new member



## Echo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi

I've just joined this forum (waves to everyone)

I'm from Scotland, 45 years old and have been riding for 11 years (late starter!)

I have a retired TB Gelding, 25 years old, a little 11.1hh section A - who just went to his lovely new loan home today with the sweetest little 4 year old rider - and tomorrow my new loan pony arrives, a 14hh gelding.

As I retired my TB quite some time ago I have not done much riding recently so I am looking forward to getting back into the saddle. The pony I have taken on loan will be ideal I think - he is a quiet little guy - a "first pony" type - nothing like my hot headed TB who, while lovely to handle on the ground, was always too much horse for me if I am honest about my riding ability.

So here is hoping I use this opportunity well and learn a lot with my new pony.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi!  Nice to meet you and welcome! There's ALWAYS more to learn, even the pros...with horses, you can never say you know everything!


----------



## Echo (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the nice welcome Piggy  I am so excited about my new pony coming tomorrow!!! He is a good little jumping pony, but I have told myself that I must work on my flat work for a good few months before I even think about popping a fence!!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey there and welcome from sunny South Carolina! Think you will enjoy THF! Nice to have you with us!


----------



## Echo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Luv - thank you for the welcome


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

*Hey there*

Hello,
I'm also new here - and also a late starter :lol: So I fully understand that you want a calm and cool headed pony. I myself ride a very sweet and calm paint horse, sometimes I also ride the arab but she's too adrenalinic for me.

How's weather up north?

Lene


----------



## Echo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Lenuccia 

My pony arrived tonight, he settled well into his new stable - went straight for his hay net!!! 

I am looking forward to going out on a little hack with him tomorrow

It is dry tonight so I am hoping to get a dry day tomorrow too - but with living in Scotland I am used to riding in the rain lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to the family.

Adorable pony in avatar


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi there,

did you get to try your pony today? If he's the one in the photo he must be really sweet


----------

